# Body Kits



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

I just wanted to state that every one who think body Kits are only for show cars is completely wrong. my SE-R is full show, with both Tsuru headlights and Skyline Taillights (R32). Also, it is GO because it sports a fully buile JDm SR20DE and puts down 192hp to the wheels. So pleasse stop knocking body kits just because YOU think they are "ricey". There is a definiton of rice, and a body kit nicely done is not it. Mine is completely molded, not just shoved on the car in a hurry, so plzzzz just ease up on the BS about body kits being total rice.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

ok


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

*hmmm*

Is that a non-believer or just someone who shouldn't have bothered to reply??


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I think hes just wanting to know where your "venting" came from...same with me...


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*exactly*

non-believer in what? and it would be a good idea to know where this venting is coming from. A good looking car that someone obviously put alot of money and time into in my opinion is not rice . I am sure that your car looks great. But when you post something like that without a story to back it up, it doesn't make any since and confuses people. I personally don't dont think that what seems to be a good looking car (from what you listed) is rice. Rice is pep-boys cars and apc quality rice products and stickers all over someones car.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

*Mistake*

I see where you guys are coming from. My apologies for venting for no reason, but the story is coming from many, many different places. there are people all over on many different boards claiming that kits are rice. i will put together a well-thought out post for this, instead of just more of my pointless rambling. again, my apologies.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Apology exepted, and if they think its rice well then I would kinda think your car could be a riced sleeper(not a flame) even tho it is not rice. Just remeber that everyone has there own opinions and that its your car and it should satisfy you and not them. 

And its nice to know you admit your mistakes.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Do you happen to have a dyno sheet? What do you have done to get that hp?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha!, 
Kits are rice they say...a Saleen Mustang with a "kit" is gonna womp most anything with less than 2.0L turbo (thats daily sriven with no reliability problems and does not neet to be rebuilt so something with 30psi doesn't count). Same for anything by hennessy, or ligenfelter for that matter. Ah, but why waste type responding to people like that. Some people like the look and who speeds anyway, right?

Seth


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Kits are nice, and so is power, but I doubt neither of those are gonna help out that 3 feet of snow yall just got. That's why I'm moving to FLA.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

That is why im already in florida. Even tho I was born here but im here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

*Snow Plow*

Well, my car i nicely safe at home in the garage, but maybe I could use my body kit front bumper as a snow plow?? :thumbup:


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

The only body kit that reminds me of a snow plow is the drift front bumper. I like the kit and all, but if you have that why not.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

B132nr said:


> *The only body kit that reminds me of a snow plow is the drift front bumper. I like the kit and all, but if you have that why not. *


HEY!!!! Now i have no use for the drift front. I live in southern cali and it does snow here but not in my area. Now what am i gonna do??? Oh well. 

Staying on topic, bodykits are not ricey. I think they make the car stand out, whether its good or bad its all on personal opinion.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Wrong...
Non-Painted body kits... poorley attached to the car are Ricey and show that little to no effort was portrayed.

In some cases... body kits improve aero-dynamics and improve the cars exterior styling if used correctly.

But... BodyKits attract HoNdA'Hs..... and CoPs


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

*Do you have pictures NismoSERTurbo?*

I would like to see some pictures of your car if you have any. It sounds cool.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

y flame others its not cool as long a ur kit isnt white and ur car red


----------



## s12_dragger (Jul 19, 2005)

body kits arent ricey. they can reduce weight and improve aero dynamics and downforce (unless theyre those crappy plastic parts that just clip on to ur car an do nothing.) and if the kit is a diffrent colour than the car, its probably cuz the guy hasnt had the time or money for a good paintjob


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

of course not all body kits are 'rice', but they do show someone who is more interested in the 'show' than the 'go'. now, i'm not denying that a lot of cars with body kits are fast.. not at all, that would be stupid of me. but the simple fact is that most people who attach body kits to their cars have no idea what they are doing to thier car. they either think 1.) 'my car looks better now' (which is perfectly fine, as obviously not everyone is building a race car or anything.. it can be about designing a car that _you_ enjoy), or 2.) 'i have a body kit, so my car will be faster or handle better'. 

people don't seem to understand that most kits (no matter what car they're on) have _no_ benefit to the aerodynamic qualities of the car whatsoever. if anything they can _increase_ drag by adding more surface area, and they can direct air into all of the areas of the car that the stock body pieces were designed to keep air out of. each manufacturer (whether it be our beloved Nissan or honda or any other make), has spent _millions_ of dollars in researching and designing the cars that we drive every day. they design them the way they appear in stock form for a reason... it's the best shape that works for the purpose of the car. when extra performance is needed/wanted from a car, manufacturer performance companies like Nismo or TRD (or whatever else you can think of) are formed. thier parts are aerodynamically the best for the car because they are researched and tested using that same millions of dollars. why is it that (with few exceptions) the Aero kits offered by the manufacturer performance brands are nothing more than lips? because adding large amounts of area to the front/sides/back of a car makes no sense when you're talking about aerodynamic properties. the sole purpose of a front lip or fascia (like you see on a race car) is to keep air flow out from underneath of the car. this is why they call it a 'front air dam'. do you want a dam with huge gaping hole in it? not me, it's not gonna do it's job. that's why the companies like nismo, etc. make lip kits. they give the look and performance styled after thier race cars, which makes sense if you're going for the aerodynamics side of it. 

now obviously some aftermarket companies have enough budget to do the same kind of research.. these are the prestigious companies. you know, the ones that make the insanely expensive kits that everybody wants. this is not to say that just because a kit is expensive it is automatically perfect for your cars aerodynamics, but simply that they have been able to test thier body kits/lip kits and design them both with form _and_ function, rather than just make the most obnoxious shape possible because it looks cool. 

for example, just because a body kit has holes in front of the wheels, doesn't mean that the holes lead to ducts that direct air up into the wheel wells and flow air from the inside out over the brake rotors to cool them under heavy braking and get rid of brake dust (i.e. Porsche). see what i mean by extensive research and design?

anyway, this is not meant to be an attack on anyone or thier personal opinions of what looks good or not, but just as a demonstration that body kits (in general) do not have any performance benefits. i know i'll probably get flamed bigtime for this post by some people, but i'm pretty sure that i don't care. i'm just interested to see if anyone has any intellegent conversation to add... please, either prove me wrong or agree and add to the discussion...

-Mike


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

PLEASE DO NOT BRING UP OLD AND DEAD THREADS ! THANKS !


----------



## s12_dragger (Jul 19, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> PLEASE DO NOT BRING UP OLD AND DEAD THREADS ! THANKS !


body kits are far from being a dead topic... why would you come in here and slam a conversation between other members anyway (newbies or not)? 
If there is another place in this forum to continue this topic please let us know...

K2Fugitve169 as to your argument, C-west & Ings+1 put extensive windtunnel testing into thier aero kits. At high speed stock bodied cars start to lift resulting in 'your control' over the car becoming less the faster you go. Tested aero-kits will provide much more downforce giving you way more highspeed 'stability'. Some people love that fast & loose feeling but they usually end up in the ditch on the next bend... also with carbon fibre integrated into the kits you are saving on pounds (power/wieght ratio goes up thats always been a good thing in my book) but then youre spending a lot of money. body kit companies, on the other hand, do put 'show' before 'go', but aero kits are made to do much more than just look good.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

s12_dragger said:


> body kits are far from being a dead topic... why would you come in here and slam a conversation between other members anyway (newbies or not)?
> If there is another place in this forum to continue this topic please let us know...
> 
> K2Fugitve169 as to your argument, C-west & Ings+1 put extensive windtunnel testing into thier aero kits. At high speed stock bodied cars start to lift resulting in 'your control' over the car becoming less the faster you go. Tested aero-kits will provide much more downforce giving you way more highspeed 'stability'. Some people love that fast & loose feeling but they usually end up in the ditch on the next bend... also with carbon fibre integrated into the kits you are saving on pounds (power/wieght ratio goes up thats always been a good thing in my book) but then youre spending a lot of money. body kit companies, on the other hand, do put 'show' before 'go', but aero kits are made to do much more than just look good.


the last convo was dated feb 13 2004 before you 2 brought it up.. i say just create a new thread and have a discussion there and let this old one die for the orignal poster does not visit here anymore at all.


----------



## s12_dragger (Jul 19, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> the last convo was dated feb 13 2004 before you 2 brought it up.. i say just create a new thread and have a discussion there and let this old one die for the orignal poster does not visit here anymore at all.


wow that is an old thread. lol srry. i didnt look at the date it was posted


----------

